# Mounting a TV "IN" a wall



## POOLMANinCT (Nov 29, 2006)

hire somebody, not to be blunt but those are big ?s your asking

it is a cool idea i rented 2 for the money last night & they had one mounted like that.. very sweet


----------



## JeepCop (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, there will be studs in the plaster wall. If you don't know if the wall is load bearing or not, you had probably better hire the job out. IMO, you don't want to take on that big of a project without knowing exactly what you are doing.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

Its gotta be cheaper just to buy two tvs!


----------

